# Low AMH & panicking - any advice?



## kramercat (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello

I'm a newbie and have just been diagnosed with low AMH (1.something) and a partially blocked tube.  
When I heard I had a partially blocked tube I panicked but I've read on this site that lots of people have gone on to become pregnant with tubal problems so feel reassured on that front   

She said my AMH result was low but I didn't take much notice as I hadn't a clue what AMH was.  When I asked what it meant, she just said my was below normal.  I have since been researching on the net and have realised just how low my AMH is and that this sounds like a serious problem.  

I've been put on an IVF waiting list due to start in October and I feel lucky as I've read some places don't even put you forward for IVF with such a low result.

Is there anything else I can do to maximise my chance of conceiving in the meantime?

Do I have  a chance of conceiving with a AMH result this low?

Any advice/knowledge gratefully received.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Jenny  and welcome to FF 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Tubal Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

You may be given the option of using a donor, but this isn't for everyone  
*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

You'll get lots of support and advice from the ladies here ...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=253516.0 
Lots of the ladies here have low AMH

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## siann (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Jenny

I have also been diagnosed witha low AMH, 1.5.  My clinic had said that they will do IVF but are reluctant and thnk that donor eggs would be more sucessful.  I have ydecided to go ahead woth IVF though just to see.  I have heard lots of stories of women concieving with a low AMH - this is linked to your egg reserve - so please don't lose hope.  It only takes one egg. xx


----------



## kramercat (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello Siann

Thank you very much for your reply.  Its great to hear from someone with the same problem.  
I'd never thought about it only taking one egg - that is a very reassuring thought.  Also great to hear there have been some success stories with women conceiving.  I'm going to try and be positive.  I think you're right to try IVF with your own eggs first - otherwise you would always be wondering what if.  Fingers crossed that you'll be one of the success stories Xx


----------

